# AI 25Gal Non-traditional iwagumi



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

Here is the current tank. Been running for 6wks now. Slowly added fishes in the past 2 weeks. These are older pics...tank currently houses:

10 x cardinal tetra
5 x siamese algae eaters
3 x otocinculus sp.
5 x amano shrimp

I started off with a basic idea of HC and riccia, but ended up wanting more colour so went with stem plants in the background. There are some plants in there that I can't wait to see them grow up. It looks a bit messy, but I am happy for what I have in store for my very first aquarium.



















Some of the fauna:



















I find that natural sunlight in the early hours when sunlight enters my apartment through the east facing balcony wall brings out the best colours in cardinals.



















As the light gets stronger:



















But must say, it is a bit of maintenance...my first layout without fauna (during the bacteria colonization phase was plagued by algae...hair, beard, BG algae..I lost over 30$ worth HC...down the drain literally). ...but the moment I started this new layout, I added SAE and shrimp which massacred the hair algae.

CleAning time: 










Btw...any suggestions for fertilizers? I really don't want to bother with dry ferts...my first ever tank...want to do it simple without accidents with fish trying to eat the powder and dying. I use netlea substrate and root fertilizer. lighting is 4 x 24 watt T5HO for 25GAL. I am considering the PFERTZ mix. Plants include Ludwiga species, mermaid weed, rotala, HM, HC, hairgrass. I read that iron is needed for colour along with low nitrates. With my bioload in this tank, the nitrate can shoot to 30ppm within 3-4 days after water change. Ofcourse, plants are still establishing (1-2wks since planting).

cheers,

V


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks PerfecT!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

vraev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here is the current tank. Been running for 6wks now. Slowly added fishes in the past 2 weeks. These are older pics...tank currently houses:
> 
> ...


Hey, great looking tank! I too love to make use of natural sunlight. I'm surprised that you have 5 SAE though. I assume that they're still babies? When they grow up, they'll be a big bioload for a 25 gallon.

As for ferts, I don't use them, but you should never add the powder directly into the tank. Always mix it with water first and dose with the solution only.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Yeah! The SAE range from 1.5-2". I initially got only 2...a 2" and a 1.5"...and the 2" one claimed the tank for itself. lol! It kept hounding the 1.5". I wanted to get one more, but ended up getting 3 more. lol! I love this fish's shape. I really like the "body shape" of the red tail shark family/bala shark family. Yeah! I decided I'll give them back to the fish store/sell it once they get full size. 

I think I need to use fertz for my tank. Basically with over 3 wpg and CO2 injection, nutrients are now the bottleneck. I need to supplement them to make sure the plants grow healthy. 

I read some people actually dose dry fertz. But yeah... even the mixing, I would prefer if there was tried and tested solutions easily purchasable and not ridiculously priced.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

very nice! Nice layout!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank, well done!


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. Just trimmed my riccia today..have like a bunch of it sitting aside now..if anyone is interested in the trimmings. 

I can't wait for the stem plants to grow faster. I think I need fertz to see their full potential.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Still battling some unknown combination of hazy + green water...but did a huuge water change: 75% ...and then a 50% one after the other. Almost lost a shrimp and a tetra due to water change. But luckily they look better now.

Removed the lily pipes which are full of algae and they are soaking in bleach until I get my brush. Using the stock eheim spray bar....I actually like it very much...ofcourse apart from the looks. I love the nice effect on the water surface. Soo beautiful.


----------

